
DuckDuckGo & DuckDuckHack [video from YAPC::Europe 2012] - draegtun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYE5ktzEbaw
======
draegtun
Clickable links of CPAN modules mentioned (from one slide) in the talk:

* <https://metacpan.org/module/Import::Into>

* [https://metacpan.org/module/Dist::Zilla::Plugin::AutoModuleS...](https://metacpan.org/module/Dist::Zilla::Plugin::AutoModuleShareDirs)

* <https://metacpan.org/module/CPAN::Repository>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/Dist::Data>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/Locale::Simple>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/File::ShareDir::ProjectDistDir>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/Module::Data>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/Path::ScanINC>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/MooX::Cmd>

* <https://metacpan.org/module/MooX::HasEnv>

And also _duckpan_ \- <https://metacpan.org/release/App-DuckPAN>

------
draegtun
It looks like the _Quack & Hack 2013 Europe_ in Paris is now _Quack & Hack
2012 Europe_ and scheduled for 7th-9th December 2012 (still in Paris) -
<http://act.yapc.eu/qh2012eu/>

